# Mac/Windows network print sharing problems



## tekman98 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello All 

Thank you for taking the time to read and answer this post.
I am having problems printing from a G4 desktop and G4 powerbook on a windows network. When I tried to set up my printer in the desktop I can the see the machine that the printer is attached to, I am able to set it up and when I tell it to print it gives me the following error message:
"unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"

I am just starting to learn to work with Mac so please go easy on me...

The laptop the last time we tired my son could not even see the printer. I am going to try again tomorrow when he stops by with the machine.

Is the print sharing this difficult to setup on the Mac system?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if i understand you correctly, you are tying to print to a printer that is on a win pc, from a mac. i hope that the pc has win xp on it, for that is the best. now it has been a while since i had to do it, but it is doable, after jumping through some hoops. give me some time and i'll try to write up a how-to for you. but first i need to know what version of os x you are using, and what kind and model of printer you are printing too.


----------



## tekman98 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you for the help.

It's Win XP custome built PC, AMD 1.8 256MB RAM, 64MB video card, DVD burner, printer is a Dell 1100 B & W laser printer, andit also has an Epson 340. I have setup the network and I can see all of the PCs and 2 Macs, my son has a laptop I have a G4 desktop. Thank you in advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, you forgot to say waht version of the mac os you are using. so for 10.4, the windows printers should show up in the printer setup utility. if you get an error, read here. for 10.3 look here. if 10.2, look here.
if anything older than 10.2, it is not possible. being you did see them, but got an error, i have a feeling that it has to do with the name of the printer, the user account, or the password like the 1st link stated. if you need more info, let us know.


----------

